# i've got freaks in my tank



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i was looking out for baby shrimp that i noticed today, and guess what i saw?

a snail. not the normal ones that i usually see, but this monster.










almost 6mm long. yikes.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

what kind? ramshorn?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

no idea...


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

clown loaches will take care of all of those for you :lol:


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

clown loaches will not do in my tank. i've got all shrimp and they'll get eaten.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

that's why this guy --------> :lol: was there. 

it you take a pic of it laying on it's side (the snail) it may help in identifying


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i came back from an extended weekend away to find a ton of these little snails.

any idea what they are? they're much smaller and don't look like they're the same shape as the monster ones i had before.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep, definitely a Ramshorn. I have 4 adult Ramshorn and I have had them since April. It only takes one to produce about 20-40 more since they are asexual. Now besides the 4 I have about 30 babies that I am going to have to move out once they all get bigger.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

is this the regular nuisance-type snails that people (like me) complain about?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Ew! Gil touched a snail... now he has cooties. Didn't you have a snail issue before? I'm pretty sure that I've read of success with a product called "Had-A-Snail," possibly even from you.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah. i did. killed them off with had-a-snail. the pdt worked really well.

unfortunately, i now have shrimp and cannot use it anymore without killing off the shrimp as well.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> yeah. i did. killed them off with had-a-snail. the pdt worked really well.
> 
> unfortunately, i now have shrimp and cannot use it anymore without killing off the shrimp as well.


That is my issue as well plus I can't see killing all 30-40 snails in my tank because that is just wrong.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

If you can stomache it, crush the snails at the bottom of the tank. Your shrimp will come scurrying to "clean up" after you, and they LOVE it.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah. that's prettty much what i've been doing; crushing them and letting them sink to the bottom.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

How do the snails get shells already attached, especially with none being in the tank? 

What exactly is a snail (what catagory do they fall undser)


----------

